# 68 GTO Windshield washer hose routing



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys, anyone have any good pics of the routing of the windshield washer hose from the reservoir on the passengers inner fender to the pump? A couple good pics that include the clips would be awesome! :beer:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

From the bottle, it goes behind the innner wheel well between the outer fender, then over top of the heater box and along the upper part of the cowl, there should be clips already in place. I would attach pics of mine, but it is currently routed wrong so I stole a pic.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

That's how mine is routed.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, looks like it goes into the pump and the other two exit and go back to the outside corners of the firewall, where do they route back in to the wiper tray?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

There are two holes in the firewall that go into to cowl near the pump, then out to the nozzles.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The two in this pic? Makes sense they are perfectly located. Having a lot of trouble finding photos of the correct routing for some reason.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yep that's them, go threw there, under the cowl, and up through the screen (If you have one) near the nozzles, then just right into the nozzle (careful the nozzles break easy).


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Yep that's them, go threw there, under the cowl, and up through the screen (If you have one) near the nozzles, then just right into the nozzle (careful the nozzles break easy).


Thanks! And here I thought those were the factory NOS ports


----------

